# Favorite treats?



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

I've always bought Chip an array of treats, but he seems to be getting tired of most of them. Right now I've been feeding Zuke's Minis (cut in quarters), Buddy Biscuits Itty Bittys, and Pure Bites dehydrated chicken and dehydrated whitefish treats. He REALLY likes the dehydrated whitefish, but good god does it stink to high heaven...even inside the bag.

I also haven't found anything that looks like it'd be a long lasting chew treat. A local pet store sells buffalo trachea, tendons, and meat chews as well as antler chews, but I can't decide if those would actually last? What do you give your dog to chew on?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

For treats, we like the dehydrated meat treats such as ostrich, bison, beef, or chicken.

This is Brody's all time FAVORITE. Dr. Beckers beef treats. They are little chips, like pringles - very thin and crispy and 100% beef liver. No other ingredients so you can't get much heathier than that. 

Original Beef Bites

For chews, we like bullysticks the best. Tripe sticks are a favorite but they also stink!  Antlers are good, some dogs like them - some don't. Himalayan yak chews are good - they are long lasting. Brody likes dehydrated rabbit ears and duck feet as well.

Bully Sticks - All Natural Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick has a great selection of chews and treats. Highly recommend.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Are bits of baby carrots ok? I haven't tried to see if she even likes them yet but was curious.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I give my chi 1-2 baby carrots about every other day.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> For treats, we like the dehydrated meat treats such as ostrich, bison, beef, or chicken.
> 
> This is Brody's all time FAVORITE. Dr. Beckers beef treats. They are little chips, like pringles - very thin and crispy and 100% beef liver. No other ingredients so you can't get much heathier than that.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for that site!

My local PetSmart has dehydrated lamb lung now, but they're extremely expensive for so few treats. Where do you find Himalayan yak chews or dehydrated rabbit ears? That site has the tripe and duck feet...I'm looking into those.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Chip likes carrots and apples! I find it hilarious...he stole one of my apple slices and he was GIDDY, LOL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a site for the himalayan chews: put in your location - 

Himalayan Dog Chew - 100% Natural. Authentic. No Preservatives. An Everest Sized Treat

Or here:

Himalayan Dog Chews - Dog Treats - Dog Chews and Treats - Best Bully Sticks

We've run out of rabbit ears. Will have to see if I can find a new supply!


----------



## Louisegow (Nov 14, 2010)

Silly question are the carrots raw?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine love dehydrated chicken chews, baby carrots, bits of red belle peppers, cheddar cheese (cabot makes a 75% fat free cheese that my dogs love),apples, melon, dried yogurt drops, bits of bananas /banana chips, dried sweet potatoe sticks, bits of raw stew beef and vita life beef training treats. Long life chews: bully sticks, wish bones, texas tooth pics,moozels, smoozels, beef or lamb chews from Merricks.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't give a lot of treats, but what I do use are typically the Wellness limited ingredient grain free treats. Sometimes I'll cook up some liver and chop it up. My specialty pet store also gives away little bags sample bags of the different kibble they sell, and I'll often use that kibble as treats.

Tango's not much of a chewer, but Jazz is voracious! But they both like Virbac CET chews (only available through my Vet) to chew on. They also both love dried trachea, and Merrick swizzle sticks (dried corkscrews of tendon.) Neither are very enthused about bully sticks, which works for me because personally I can't STAND the smell!


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

I dont buy alot of bag treats, Our pet planet gives out a free bag of treats every Friday night if you bring in your dog, so if I need any I just go in with them.LOL I just buy marrow bones from the butcher and have them sliced up, they love them!


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Louisegow said:


> Silly question are the carrots raw?


Yep! The little baby carrots! Chip usually gets one if he accompanies me out to feed the guinea pigs. 

Thanks for the ideas everybody...I wish my pet stores gave away treats! Now I feel gipped!


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

mine dont seam to like very many of the treats i have brought them so far so im still trying to find some they like but saying that when i was in pets at home today cocco found a small bone bicky on the floor and eat that so i got them some of them too try


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Zippy is very picky about treats. He turns up his nose at most of the grocery store varieties. He does like *Natural Balance Lamb and Rice Formula Dog Food Roll* (which he gets twice a day because it hides his morning and evening medications). The hairdresser that we see on our walks just bought some dehydrated duck jerky that he really likes (she got it at *Tractor Supply*). He also eats *Milk Bone Essential Plus Oral Care* treats from time to time.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't give a lot of treats, but they all seem to like yams a lot. They take a little while to eat and are good for them. They get their occasional bully too. Then we have some training treats here and there. I just bought some dehydrated cheese treats that I'll have to try.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

I think it'll be best to pick up some liver treats, or something else all-meat/not very processed, just because I've noticed a lot of gas after training sessions. 

@Zippy- Dehydrated duck jerky, really?? I have a Tractor Supply nearby...may have to go check that out!

The bully sticks on that online site are cheaper than the ones here in the stores...a single stick is usually 4$, with packs of them ranging up to 15$. 

I think I'm going to end up getting some tripe sticks, duck feet, and Himalayan yak chews- anyone who feeds the yak chews, is the small size okay for a 10 lb. chi, or do they become choking hazards pretty quickly? 

I found out yesterday that my local pet store sells bison chews (trach, tendon, meat) and they have a BOGOF sale on them right now! The trachea are only about 5.50$, and I'd get four for that price, which I *think* is pretty good for bison!

Thanks so much everyone...Chip is going to be thrilled!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

The small yak chews are fine for a 10lb chi. My maltese was 10lb and a huge pig when it came to treats and those still lasted awhile. My only complaint about them is they get kinda slimy from their saliva. The substance got on one of their beds and I could never was it out. It was like a milky film.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

2Cheese said:


> The small yak chews are fine for a 10lb chi. My maltese was 10lb and a huge pig when it came to treats and those still lasted awhile. My only complaint about them is they get kinda slimy from their saliva. The substance got on one of their beds and I could never was it out. It was like a milky film.


.....ew


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Deerboy's Momma said:


> @Zippy- Dehydrated duck jerky, really?? I have a Tractor Supply nearby...may have to go check that out!


Just throwing this out there, but be sure and READ the labels on TSC treats. Most, if not all, are from China. I personally don't feed any treats from China, but your mileage may differ.


----------

